# Farm 432: The handy kitchen appliance that breeds fly larva for protein



## Sasqui (Aug 20, 2013)

I really don't want to know what a maggot tastes like...



> Flies are usually considered unwelcome guests in the kitchen, but one industrial designer is aiming to turn them into a renewable food source. Katharina Unger's Farm 432 concept is a fly-breeding device for home use that continually collects fly larva as a protein source for less squeamish diners. As unappetizing as it may sound, the designer hopes that convincing the Western world to add insects to its diet could help increase the planet's overall food supply.



http://www.gizmag.com/farm-432-fly-larva-food/28509/

"Fly breeding device"


----------



## Kursah (Aug 20, 2013)

Well between that, and other solutions like urban vertical gardens and cubic foot gardening (I support gardening btw, we have 2), the standard human diet could be interesting in the next few decades. We'll have Larvito's Nacho Flavored Fly Larva. Lol!

In all seriousness though I suppose if it works, then it works..the food industry will find a way to put more insects in our diets than there already are.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 20, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Well between that, and other solutions like urban vertical gardens and cubic foot gardening (I support gardening btw, we have 2), the standard human diet could be interesting in the next few decades. We'll have Larvito's Nacho Flavored Fly Larva. Lol!
> 
> In all seriousness though I suppose if it works, then it works..the food industry will find a way to put more insects in our diets than there already are.



I have a hydro garden and a 4x8 raised bed.  I draw the line at maggots! lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 20, 2013)

This should work.. but do we put poo in the other side to attract the flies? Just think you could eat the larva and wait to poo to refill. hehehe We could send this unit to mars when we go.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 20, 2013)

We've got a crazy number of grasshoppers here this year. Was thinking of harvesting a few.
They are supposed to be really tasty.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 20, 2013)

Kreij said:


> We've got a crazy number of grasshoppers here this year. Was thinking of harvesting a few.
> They are supposed to be really tasty.



We could create another one that makes chocolate!


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah why not? We eat tons of strange stuff already, not to mention the stuff that is put in the food we eat, and it's all a matter of taste anyway (which has changed over the years). As Kurshah says, the coming decades will be interesting.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 20, 2013)

Kreij said:


> We've got a crazy number of grasshoppers here this year. Was thinking of harvesting a few.
> They are supposed to be really tasty.



I saw a news clip about the grasshoppers out your way and thought the same thing.  Well, it was a fleeting thought, haha.

If anything, be it maggots or grasshoppers, I'd rather feed them to fish, then eat the fish.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Just think you could eat the larva and wait to poo to refill



you should patent that idea


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 20, 2013)

People should grow their own. I do. 



Kreij said:


> We've got a crazy number of grasshoppers here this year. Was thinking of harvesting a few.
> *They are supposed to be really tasty.*



The legs fried in butter with "4 leaf" clovers and garlic/onions if you have is pretty damn tasty!


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 20, 2013)

Time for research after in vitro meat to get a boost.


----------



## crishan (Aug 20, 2013)

Gagh! It's delicious


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 21, 2013)

crishan said:


> Gagh! It's delicious



Yakk!  ...is your avatar Eddie Van Halen?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 21, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> you should patent that idea



Haha I'm on it.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 21, 2013)

Was there ever a food shortage in western world? The problem is that "western world" is overflowing with food and some other parts of the world have shortage. It would make more sense inventing such stuff for those parts of the world where there is shortage, wouldn't it?


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 21, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Yakk!  ...is your avatar Eddie Van Halen?



James May



RejZoR said:


> Was there ever a food shortage in western world? The problem is that "western world" is overflowing with food and some other parts of the world have shortage. It would make more sense inventing such stuff for those parts of the world where there is shortage, wouldn't it?



It is believed that our Western style eating habits lead to a too large "footprint" on the globe.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I can't even stand to hold a maggot in my hand without the urge to puke overcoming me, let alone trying to eat it. To me at least, the maggot is the most disgusting creature on the planet. Real glad I know how to fish and hunt.


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't even stand to hold a maggot in my hand without the urge to puke overcoming me, let alone trying to eat it. To me at least, the maggot is the most disgusting creature on the planet. Real glad I know how to fish and hunt.



Expand your horizons man!

But seriously, such things are all constructions (unless they are real phobias, but it rarely is) and can be changed.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 21, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Was there ever a food shortage in western world? The problem is that "western world" is overflowing with food and some other parts of the world have shortage. It would make more sense inventing such stuff for those parts of the world where there is shortage, wouldn't it?



Those places with food shortages are often places we import our food from because its cheap. Those countries would rather have the money made from exporting food, as it is more profitable for them.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 21, 2013)

Soylent maggots?


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2013)

no thanks


----------

